# Nasonex For Ear Pressure?



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I have been having some pressure in my left ear on and off lately. It got pretty bad over the weekend, and since we are going to be on a plane Thursday morning, I went to the doctor first thing today.

She looked at my ears, and my throat. She told me that I will probably need to have my tonsils removed once we move and settle into our new house. Great. She also told me that she thinks my ear pressure/pain is from my ears not draining properly. She gave me a few sample packs of Nasonex and told me to get Afrin just to use before the plane ride if I still have pressure.

Sometimes the pressure feels like I can actually feel my blood rushing through my ear. It hurts a little, but mostly it distracts me from everything. Has anyone else used Nasonex to fix pressure in your ears? Is there anything I should know about this stuff?

Kayleigh


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have allergies or blow your nose hard a lot? My ds has horrible allergies and is always blowing his nose hard. When you blow your nose you force pressure into your ear canal. This can cause fluid build-up in the ears and can cause ear infections. He doesn't use Nasonex but there is some prescrip nasal spray he uses to keep the fluid down. Air travel can cause a lot of pressure and pain in the ears, especially if you already have fluid in them.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My 2DDs and I have been using a nasal steroid for years for allergies, along with loratidine, and it really helps. Loratidine is an antihistimine, and is the generic equivalent to Claritin. I get a bottle of 300 tablets at Costco for ~$12.00. The combination of the two really helps with blocked ears and nasal drainage.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

See, that's the funny thing. I've never had allergies, and I'm not congested through my nose or throat at all. We do have some of the loratidine in the medicine cabinet, I bought it for my brother but he stopped using it. I may have to try it if the spray doesn't make a difference on its own.

With the way my ear has been pulsing tonight, I am really afraid that the plane will get up in the air and I will be laying on the floor of the cabin in the fetal position. Not a good way to start a vacation!

Kayleigh


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

It is a steroid but mostly just absorbed into nose. Don't spray it into your eyes. Decongestants or anithistamines if safe for you would also help. And if you know how to pop your ears (hold nostrils shut and blow gently against them as if blowing nose until one or both ears pop- in your case don't overdo it, could burst good eardrum before bad ear pops; or yawn/move jaws/ chew whatever) do it every hour while awake especially once you get it opened up with medicine if it works Afrin is much more risky than Nasonex- don't overuse it!.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Take Sudafed an hour before you get on the plane. You'll be fine. It is a decongestant and don't get the kind they are selling OTC, get the kind you have to go to the pharmacist and ask for it. That is the one that works!! I have ear pressure and pain and my doc told me to take this everytime I fly. Again, you don't need a prescription, just ask your pharmacist for the REAL Sudafed. They keep it behind the counter now since it is an ingredient in making Meth. The Sudafed substitute they have out on the shelves is worthless.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I drink hot peppermint tea to help naturally and take advil. I was
on too many allergy medicines for too long, so i don't take anything
unless i'm in dire straights. When i do, i try to take benedryl. I
found none of my meds fixed it and it does have to do with allergies
in my case atleast - as it's always on high pollen days.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

chew gum while on the plane, it helps.


----------

